# Next Gen Consoles



## OllieNZ (20 Apr 2014)

Hi All,
I know a few of us have gone next gen with the ps4/xbox1.
So what have you got and how are you finding it?
Was it the step up you were expecting?


----------



## mikka23 (20 Apr 2014)

I still haven't even played on either.  Interested to hear if they are much improved.


----------



## kirk (20 Apr 2014)

Hello   we still have a ps2 I'm just about to list on ebay, and still have a ps3 500g which is only used for skylanders and a dvd player  we are considering a ps4,  I've heard they are awesome but the price tag isn't, I'd rather buy a maxspect razor selfishly for myself


----------



## RobThorne (20 Apr 2014)

Although I'm bias working for Sony, but I would say if you want (today) a media centre with gaming abilities go for an Xbox.  If you want a gaming system with a much more advanced core behind it the ps4 is the way to go.  Other than that the systems are 90% the same. The main advantages of PS3 to Xbox 360 way blu-ray, which both systems now support. 

Rob


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Apr 2014)

kirk said:


> Hello   we still have a ps2 I'm just about to list on ebay, and still have a ps3 500g which is only used for skylanders and a dvd player  we are considering a ps4,  I've heard they are awesome but the price tag isn't, I'd rather buy a maxspect razor selfishly for myself



I've kept my xbox 360 as I'm kinda addicted to Skyrim but once that's replaced I'll pass the 360 to the kids. The xbox 1 was expensive to buy but still less than a third of what I'd have  spent  on a gaming pc and without the worry of whether it needs hardware upgrades to run the latest games going forward.


----------



## EnderUK (20 Apr 2014)

AMD FX-8350, Asus GTX770 with a big fat 480 radiator cooling them both. Real gamers use PCs


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Apr 2014)

EnderUK said:


> AMD FX-8350, Asus GTX770 with a big fat 480 radiator cooling them both. Real gamers use PCs



Gamers who care about max res and fps for sure but I bet you  spent nearly as much on your gpu alone as my xbox cost


----------



## EnderUK (20 Apr 2014)

If you count the water block then yes. Pretty tragic cause I'm currently playing games that are three or four years old


----------



## RobThorne (20 Apr 2014)

To be honest it's a shame everyone (consumers) want new consoles every 5-10 years as the cell processor inside the ps3 still has so much more power that can be unlocked. 

Shame it's so much of a pig to program for (Skyrim bugs for ps3 are a prime example)

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## mikka23 (20 Apr 2014)

Do any of the Xbox one gimmicks add anything substantial?  I can't imagine using a Kinect for anything other than experimenting.


----------



## EnderUK (21 Apr 2014)

RobThorne said:


> To be honest it's a shame everyone (consumers) want new consoles every 5-10 years as the cell processor inside the ps3 still has so much more power that can be unlocked.



I blame consoles for that, you used to have to upgrade PC every 6 months. Now because of cross multiform platform games my pc should run any game for the next 5 years due to the fact it far surpasses the PS and Xbox.

I guess it kind of is a good thing, can't really afford to drop £400 on a GPU every 6 months now


----------



## Sacha (21 Apr 2014)

You say that but I have owned an Xbox 360 for 8 years. 
Has anyone here kept a smart phone, computer, or tv for that long? I think not. 
Games consoles have more longevity than any other 21st century electronic device. Considering how far we have come in 9 years, the Xbox 360 has stood the test of time incredibly well. Microsoft could have cashed in, just like Apple, in releasing a new console every September. They decided to wait until the Xbox 360 was well and truly outdated in terms of hardware, before replacing it. 
For those reasons Rob, I strongly disagree with your comment


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2014)

EnderUK said:


> If you count the water block then yes. Pretty tragic cause I'm currently playing games that are three or four years old


My favourite pc games are even older think AvP2, Unreal Tournament goty etc at least my £200 pc will run those, the newest it will max out is fallout 3 so I've not bothered trying anything newer. One thing I do like about pc games over console is modding, especially for bethesda games.



RobThorne said:


> To be honest it's a shame everyone (consumers) want new consoles every 5-10 years as the cell processor inside the ps3 still has so much more power that can be unlocked.
> 
> Shame it's so much of a pig to program for (Skyrim bugs for ps3 are a prime example)
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


I think its difficulty to programme also reflected in the cost of the games often £10+ more than the same game for the 360 at release. Sony seem to have realised this and settled for raw power in the ps4 unlike Microsoft with its e-sram stuff.



mikka23 said:


> Do any of the Xbox one gimmicks add anything substantial?  I can't imagine using a Kinect for anything other than experimenting.


The Kinect is now more integral than the old one use to be. It logs you and anyone else it recognises in, you can still log in manually but after using the auto log in doing it manually seem like a ball ache. As for the rest of the stuff it does tbh the only other thing it does that I'll use is Skype but not while gaming.
It works as a bluray player which saves me buying a second one for the bedroom but as far as the rest goes.... well I have a smart tv and computer that does all the rest and does it better. I don't mind paying for live gold as you've always had to pay to play online but the number of features they've put behind the paywall is silly, you can't even use youtube, the internet browser, Netflix etc unless you have gold which limits its use as a multimedia centre for those that aren't really interested in gaming.
Smartglass is good though I would like to see more games utilise effectively which I'm sure will happen as time progresses. Another good feature is its partial standby mode which allows the console to download and install system updates while you're not using it, given I've not seen an update much smaller than 500mb this is handy if you don't have quick broadband. It's a pity it doesn't do installed games as well, I think the biggest update for a game has been 4-5gb.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2014)

> I've not seen an update much smaller than 500mb this is handy if you don't have quick broadband.


Its a shame they cant get the software right before the go on sale microsoft and sony are both guilty of this. Their too busy rushing things into production before there really ready. Why should we have to use our data allowance because they don't   develop things properly


----------



## ourmanflint (21 Apr 2014)

Unless they release a game thats better than Tomb Raider III i'll stick with my PS1 thanks very much. I've played a few of the newer games and they just dont have the same appeal, they're all a bit too easy.


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2014)

Big clown said:


> Its a shame they cant get the software right before the go on sale microsoft and sony are both guilty of this. Their too busy rushing things into production before there really ready. Why should we have to use our data allowance because they don't   develop things properly


I'm not really bothered by the updates(don't have a data allowance), everything tech wise I own updates itself periodically some things more often than others. My tv for example tends to update every couple of months and the updates tend to be upwards of 400mb even my bluray player requires periodic firmware updates or it can give you grief with the latest discs.[DOUBLEPOST=1398078765][/DOUBLEPOST]





ourmanflint said:


> Unless they release a game thats better than Tomb Raider III i'll stick with my PS1 thanks very much. I've played a few of the newer games and they just dont have the same appeal, they're all a bit too easy.


Have you tried Dark Souls?


----------



## kirk (21 Apr 2014)

ourmanflint said:


> Unless they release a game thats better than Tomb Raider III i'll stick with my PS1 thanks very much. I've played a few of the newer games and they just dont have the same appeal, they're all a bit too easy.


 too easy? Are you serious?   I can't think of a Ps3 game that I've fully completed on easy setting. Maybe I'm rubbish    Sacha. Our telly is almost 10 years old but it's a Toshiba probably 10 years left in it. ( wish the darn tellyd'die so I can have a 50" smart)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2014)

RobThorne said:


> Although I'm bias working for Sony, but I would say if you want (today) a media centre with gaming abilities go for an Xbox.  If you want a gaming system with a much more advanced core behind it the ps4 is the way to go.  Other than that the systems are 90% the same. The main advantages of PS3 to Xbox 360 way blu-ray, which both systems now support.
> 
> Rob



Couldn't get me an R2 button could you? Mines shagged.


----------



## RobThorne (21 Apr 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Couldn't get me an R2 button could you? Mines shagged.



PS3 right? As i don't work for sony playstation I've yet to convince my boss we need a PS4... I may have an old ps3 controller (possibly not working, but perfect for spares) sitting about the office, let me check tomorrow.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2014)

RobThorne said:


> PS3 right? As i don't work for sony playstation I've yet to convince my boss we need a PS4... I may have an old ps3 controller (possibly not working, but perfect for spares) sitting about the office, let me check tomorrow.



PS4


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Couldn't get me an R2 button could you? Mines shagged.


Ouch, already? I still need to get round to doing the firmware update on mine


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Apr 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Ouch, already? I still need to get round to doing the firmware update on mine


Yeah.
Throwing it while playing FIFA never helps.


----------



## RobThorne (21 Apr 2014)

Never a good idea. I'll see how much the controllers are in the staff shop if you want. However last time I checked we didn't have any ps4 stuff, they are still prioritising "normal" shops.


----------



## ourmanflint (21 Apr 2014)

kirk said:


> too easy? Are you serious?   I can't think of a Ps3 game that I've fully completed on easy setting. Maybe I'm rubbish    Sacha. Our telly is almost 10 years old but it's a Toshiba probably 10 years left in it. ( wish the darn tellyd'die so I can have a 50" smart)


Ha! I admit i havent played that many next gen games, but my nephews play a lot, and they almost always finish a game within a week. It took me 8 months playing every day to complete TR3. There's just no comparison


----------



## Palm Tree (23 Apr 2014)

£300 can get you a pretty decent gaming PC. Intel i3 4130 , Radeon 7850, 8gb ram, optical drive, semi modular psu and a h81 mobo, that's what I'm doing  I still use my ps3 but having to pay for online has really put me off.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Apr 2014)

FIFA. You suck.


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Apr 2014)




----------



## OllieNZ (30 Apr 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> FIFA. You suck.



Pmsl. Top work that man.


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Aug 2014)

Well, sad to report my console is going back to Microsoft for exchange due to an issue with the odd. Customer support was excellent, just going to have no console for a couple of weeks


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2014)

OllieNZ said:


> Well, sad to report my console is going back to Microsoft for exchange due to an issue with the odd. Customer support was excellent, just going to have no console for a couple of weeks


A couple of weeks! Thats pretty poor customer care, even if the operator could speak english and was very nice. last time i had a fault with a playstation they delivered a replacement when they took the dead one, the day after i phoned them to complain, now thats customer service.


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Aug 2014)

Big clown said:


> A couple of weeks! Thats pretty poor customer care, even if the operator could speak english and was very nice. last time i had a fault with a playstation they delivered a replacement when they took the dead one, the day after i phoned them to complain, now thats customer service.


Can't argue with that!!! 
I did have the option to receive a replacement first but don't have the required wad of cash for a security deposit  just laying about.


----------

